# uber rating system



## uberguy89 (Sep 30, 2018)

wondering if anybody else is having issues with the uber rating system. im not a fan of it at all...i do uber eats because my car isnt new enough for uber x. and i notice my rating has been 4.90 for weeks. even after getting around 15 to 30 tips last month(pretty sure most if not all who tip also give a good rating..but if one delivery i have an asshole for example some old around 5'2 tall angry man is angry for no reason yelling and having a hissy tantrum calling to see where i am while im running a few minutes ahead of schedule and stay calm (proud i stayed calm because i would have loved to punch him and sure if he got someone with less patience probably woulr have) when i get there yelling and calling me a zero ect ect and yelling more when i try to confirm name then rating me 1 and saying im driving intoxicated. getting me kicked off the app for days and dropping my rating. so im getting all of these good ratings but i notice whenever i have an asshole to deliver to and have a bad experience all it takes is one 1 to drop my rating by a point. anybody else have this issue? sorry for the rant having another shitty work day. usually make atleast 20 a hour on weekends but today im around 10 bucks an hour, had a 15 minute 1.8 surge that was only 14 dollars when that should be atleast around 20 to 25 and just had to drive 15 minutes from 1 city to another just to have a 1 minute delivery!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Periods, capitalization and punctuation can make a world of difference in readability. As it currently stands, I'm having a hard time deciphering what you're trying to say.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Poison Him.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

uberguy89 said:


> wondering if anybody else is having issues with the uber rating system. im not a fan of it at all...i do uber eats because my car isnt new enough for uber x. and i notice my rating has been 4.90 for weeks. even after getting around 15 to 30 tips last month(pretty sure most if not all who tip also give a good rating..but if one delivery i have an asshole for example some old around 5'2 tall angry man is angry for no reason yelling and having a hissy tantrum calling to see where i am while im running a few minutes ahead of schedule and stay calm (proud i stayed calm because i would have loved to punch him and sure if he got someone with less patience probably woulr have) when i get there yelling and calling me a zero ect ect and yelling more when i try to confirm name then rating me 1 and saying im driving intoxicated. getting me kicked off the app for days and dropping my rating. so im getting all of these good ratings but i notice whenever i have an asshole to deliver to and have a bad experience all it takes is one 1 to drop my rating by a point. anybody else have this issue? sorry for the rant having another shitty work day. usually make atleast 20 a hour on weekends but today im around 10 bucks an hour, had a 15 minute 1.8 surge that was only 14 dollars when that should be atleast around 20 to 25 and just had to drive 15 minutes from 1 city to another just to have a 1 minute delivery!


I am having issues with my phone charger cord, it is not keeping my phone charged.

Not sure what your issue is, so hard to read when people don't use normal English. I just gave up reading when I ran out of breath.


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

uberguy89 said:


> wondering if anybody else is having issues with the uber rating system. im not a fan of it at all...i do uber eats because my car isnt new enough for uber x. and i notice my rating has been 4.90 for weeks. even after getting around 15 to 30 tips last month(pretty sure most if not all who tip also give a good rating..but if one delivery i have an asshole for example some old around 5'2 tall angry man is angry for no reason yelling and having a hissy tantrum calling to see where i am while im running a few minutes ahead of schedule and stay calm (proud i stayed calm because i would have loved to punch him and sure if he got someone with less patience probably woulr have) when i get there yelling and calling me a zero ect ect and yelling more when i try to confirm name then rating me 1 and saying im driving intoxicated. getting me kicked off the app for days and dropping my rating. so im getting all of these good ratings but i notice whenever i have an asshole to deliver to and have a bad experience all it takes is one 1 to drop my rating by a point. anybody else have this issue? sorry for the rant having another shitty work day. usually make atleast 20 a hour on weekends but today im around 10 bucks an hour, had a 15 minute 1.8 surge that was only 14 dollars when that should be atleast around 20 to 25 and just had to drive 15 minutes from 1 city to another just to have a 1 minute delivery!


I have the same gripe.

I mentioned in a previous post that a few weeks ago, I received a request and the Rider had a 3.90 rating, obviously, I did not accept the request. I stated in that post that Uber obviously value Riders more than Drivers because who knows of a Driver who could go online with Uber with a 3.90 rating, since there appears to be a rate hike in its per mile from .79 to 1.15 (UberX) I will not rant against Uber too much.

But, why was that Rider even able to login and successfully with a 3.90 rating; but, for a bug in the app I will imagine is the logical answer; but, then why is it true that the Riders are not subjected to the same kind of rating system, as drivers are. But, what TF*&K went wrong that Uber would send a Driver a request for a ride where the Rider has a 3.90 rating. Definitively, Riders are more valued than Drivers are and this can be seen because a Rider at 3.90 will always trump a Driver at 4.98.

My point is this, Uber has the power to set its Drivers up for failure or success; now, what if I had accepted that Rider with a 3.90 rating; consequently, had the rider gave me a one star rating I would have suffered a one point star loss.

Professionally speaking, my point is also that Uber hasn't even contemplated the professional courtesy of deactivating a Rider with such a low rating from rating a Driver, which in my book is a case of Uber not understanding the power of its rating system. Therefore, Dara Khosrowshahi can add this to his next set of commercials, Riders with ratings less than or equal t0 4.6 cannot rate Drivers with ratings of 4.9, and it is called Professional Courtesy!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Periods, capitalization and punctuation can make a world of difference in readability. As it currently stands, I'm having a hard time deciphering what you're trying to say.


 Proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling are generally not the forte of Uber drivers


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Wazer said:


> I have the same gripe.
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post that a few weeks ago, I received a request and the Rider had a 3.90 rating, obviously, I did not accept the request. I stated in that post that Uber obviously value Riders more than Drivers because who knows of a Driver who could go online with Uber with a 3.90 rating, since there appears to be a rate hike in its per mile from .79 to 1.15 (UberX) I will not rant against Uber too much.
> 
> ...


A driver that ended up cancelling on me from 3 blocks away, thinking he would be paid:


----------



## Wazer (Nov 18, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling are generally not the forte of Uber drivers


This coming from you responding with a grammar and style that does not exceed elementary standards.


----------

